# Fixing the mulcher mower cover that did not fit



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are before and after photos of the mulcher cover that I got fro Home Depot.

The first pictures are with duct tape on the kit so I could mow the first couple of times. Then with duct tape removed, I cleaned the deck, placed a bead of indoor/oudoor silicone on the rim of the deck. I drilled several holes in the cover, then seated the cover into the silicone. Placing several zip ties to the deck secured it tightly together. I did not attach the strap yet so as not to pull the cover too far forward. My hope is that over the next couple of days, the silicone will cure to the cover and the deck, then I can attach the rubber strap.

Hope this will help some other poor soul.

Daniel


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Being a BIG fan of RED GREEN, I love the duct tape! Do you actually need the strap,or could you just put a screw in to hold the top?Either way, if it work for you,then it's right!


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

My wife got on my case for putting duct tape on a brand new mower. So, the procedure above makes it look acceptable. =-)

There is one oddity about the mulcher cover. Look at the very top of it. There is about an eight inch notch on the top. It meets the mower deck but leaves a small opening. I am sure that some kind of tape is going to have to go across that gap. Why didn't the manufacturer just make the cover overlap the deck in that spot? Mmmmmmmm.

Daniel


----------

